# Getting a kitchen job is a no brainer



## stranger (Oct 21, 2006)

Is it really that hard to get a job in a kitchen? I'm finding more and more that it doesn't take any schooling to get into the industry. The majority of cooks, preps, and managers I have met never went to culinary school. Some preps and cooks barely know any English!

I can't grasp the concept of blowing all that money on school yet. I can do it, but I'm quite protective of my money too. Is it really worth it? I mind as well stay on the line and learn all the stations then use it for a higher salary, move up and what not. Do part-time at another joint to try different styles... Find good chefs to work for...


----------



## dg0113 (Mar 19, 2007)

i am the same way too, i found a job without school, most places just want experience with food, im just going to work hard and learn as i go, at least now


----------



## damack (Feb 21, 2007)

well right now you are a cook, can you run a kitchen? and you learn to run the books? do you know how to make lots of french recipes? 

this is what culanary school teaches you yes you may learn it over time in school, but if you go to a school like CIA or le cordon blue that looks good on a resume. 

when looking at schools yes it is expensive but think will it pay its self off?


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

All chefs should be great cooks; its the management aspect that is the challenge in my opinion.


----------



## munchers (Apr 4, 2007)

In my experience it's really important to have your qualifications behind you, yes you get great experience with the practical end of cooking and others can teach you the management end of things but you wont have the PAPERS to show it. At the moment im trying to get into teaching young chefs and i have to return back to collge due to lack of qualifications. 
So good luck with your decision, but remember this job gets hard as you get older and personaly im looking futher down the line and trying to enjoy and pass on the knowledge i have ben thought and know.
Let me know how you get on.
Munchers


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

I've worked for some people that held the title of chef, but weren't great cooks and/or were useless on the line. So, if you're going the work experience route in lieu of school, be careful who you work for.


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

Yeah, actually I worded that wrong... what i meant was "All chefs should be great cooks" or something to that effect. I was trying to put an emphasis on the management aspect of being a chef, not just the cooking.


----------

